# Qualifications



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi can anyone tell me I'm a qualified electrician and and a qualified heating engineer gas safe registered I'm looking at moving to Spain next year and start working , do my qualification count in Spain do I just need to get them tecobnised there or would I have to resit them again . I. Also looking at doing air conditioning would it be the same for that many thanks


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you pop round before you go my boiler is on the blink?


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Still in England working won't be in Spain til rough
Y this time next year have to do all my appliances work for British Gas may aswell get them to pay for them


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Dobbo70 said:


> Still in England working won't be in Spain til rough
> Y this time next year have to do all my appliances work for British Gas may aswell get them to pay for them


Thats OK Im just up the road from you atm  :eyebrows:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Your problem will be getting your qualifications and licences recognised in Spain. There are many Brit "electricians" in Spain who, prior to getting off the aircraft from UK had only ever changed the fuse in a 13A plug. One who was working for a Brit builder, left bare wires, untightened terminal screws, etc. Having been an aircraft electrical and instrument fitter, I went round checking everything had had done and with almost everything, there were faults. It is against this sort of background you will be trying to make headway with potential employers.


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been self employed and then employed by British Gas wiring central heating systems for over 12 for them and I'm qualified to the latest 17 th edition regs I am regularly inspected about twice a year on job visits and 10 post completes .so I'm not like that electrician you stated but I know where your coming from . Where would I get my qualifications recognised any ideas . 

Also would this be the same for my gas qualifications as I'm a gas safe qualified engineer here aswell again working for British Gas


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

To be fair to the OP, we don't know anything about good or bad a tradesman he is, and that is not the issue here.

The answer to the OP's question however is no, the trade qualifications will not be valid.

There are levels of academic convalidation (by misitry of education) and professional recognition for controlled professions (by the appropriate governmental or aothorised controlling bodies), but I have never heard of anything similar for tradesman.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

The issue is not whether your qualifications are valid (they most likely aren't), but whether there is work for you. I know loads of unemployed Spanish tradesmen.


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes but all I'm asking is if they are and no one seems to have a definite answer .

Do I need Spanish qualifications to work as we had a boiler cooker and hob fitted by a shop with no certificates issued and that was Spanish .

So all I'm asking is do I need to have them recognised or can I just work as normal no one seems to know


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Might this article be helpful to you?

http://http://www.tumbit.com/how-to-guides/articles/121-how-to-get-your-professional-qualification-recognised-in-spain.html

Assuming you can convalidate your qualifications, how's your Spanish? I know there are expat areas in Spain where English-speaking tradesmen are needed, but they are already well catered for. Indeed, many tradesmen who don't speak Spanish have returned to the UK since the crisis hit here. One must ask oneself how much work a Spaniard would have in the UK without speaking English. Add to that the fact that there are little to no benefits to speak of here, and those there are are subject to a fairly long paying-in period. We won't go into the self employed rules in depth, but suffice it to say one generally pays €280-ish a month before earning a €. As they say, _España es diferente_. Do lots of research, think long and hard and bear in mind the other saying, 'Want to make a small fortune in Spain? Take a large one!'. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Again no one seems to no an answer yet every body has an opinion of work and telling me what I should do so on and so forth I'm not stupid I do understand all the risks involved but the question I asked no one is giving me an answer o yet I've had opinions about everything else


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stefig said:


> The issue is not whether your qualifications are valid (they most likely aren't), but whether there is work for you. I know loads of unemployed Spanish tradesmen.


If I require a plumber, electrician, carpenter etc. there are very many I could choose.
But whoever I chose would be Spanish.
There are a lot of unemployed plumbers, electricians looking for work.

But I guess that makes me a 'gloom and doom merchant', according to some.
It's how it is round here, that's all....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Madliz said:


> Might this article be helpful to you?
> 
> http://http://www.tumbit.com/how-to-guides/articles/121-how-to-get-your-professional-qualification-recognised-in-spain.html
> 
> ...


This process (as described in the link) is the one I used to get my university degree recognised in Spain. Honeslty, I didn't know that it would alos apply to non-university trade qualifications (now I feel as if I was being all superior!!, sorry if that was how it sounded).

I can give you lots of information on this process. It was very hard work! It took me about 18 months in total and estimate that it cost me several hundred Euros, but I do have official Spanish papers that are the equivalent of a degree.


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Again another waste of time post to what I asked a question for . And that's your choice who you choose . This will be my last time I look here what a waste of time it was . All have opinions but no answers to the question I posted ?????


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

I think you should be a little more patient with the replies, they are trying to answer your question as they see it. Knocking them for not meeting your requirements would be best applied with a little more sensitivity. 
Why not say thanks and repost the question in a form that only allows a specific answer without deviation? Also extra information may come in handy for you at a later time


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is the official page for the EU scheme of recognition of regulated professions:

EU - Regulated professions - Your Europe

You can also check the link to the list of regulated professions and see that Electricista de baja tension is a profession regulated by the Ministerio de Industria in Spain, so they would be the body that would analyse your application to be an electrician in Spain if you want to do it officially.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Dobbo70 said:


> Again another waste of time post to what I asked a question for . And that's your choice who you choose . This will be my last time I look here what a waste of time it was . All have opinions but no answers to the question I posted ?????



Sorry, I hadn't seen this when I was researching the regulated professions for you.

Next time I won't bother. I would wish you good luck, but believe me, you will need more than luck to be able to practice a regulated profession in Spain. You need a change of attitude.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dobbo70 said:


> Again another waste of time post to what I asked a question for . And that's your choice who you choose . This will be my last time I look here what a waste of time it was . All have opinions but no answers to the question I posted ?????


Now I'm confused - you asked a question and got, what I thought was an answer.

Let's see if I can help.


Your qualifications will NOT be accepted in Spain.

You will have to take the exams (electricity and gas) again, in Spain and in Spanish.

If you pass, then you will be able to join all the other (qualified) tradespeople. Some (most) will have better Spanish than you and so will be able to get work more easily if a job comes along. I know many tradespeople who are still struggling to make a living due to the collapse of the building trade in Spain.


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have answered all replies with sensitivity all I asked was about my qualifications being recognised was all no one had an answer that I could see I know it's not going to be easy just wanted some advice if I wanted to work there and qualifications . I appreciate all replies but if I couldn't answer someone's question that they asked I'd probably either not answer or give a name of someone who did


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Now I'm confused - you asked a question and got, what I thought was an answer.
> 
> Let's see if I can help.
> 
> ...


No he wouldn't. Not if he could complete the EU recognition process which I posted a link to.

I only checked for Electrician, not for Gas fitters (which I am quite gald about now given the OP's startling lack of gratitude), but the list of regulated professions can be checked to see if the process applies and who the regulating authority is that would be responsible for the recognition.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Might this article be helpful to you?
> 
> http://http://www.tumbit.com/how-to...sional-qualification-recognised-in-spain.html
> 
> ...


The link doesn't work. Let's try this one
How To Guides - How To Get Your Professional Qualification Recognised In Spain | Tumbit How To Guide


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

I appreciate the reply many thanks just got frustrated as I was only getting people saying about things that wasn't relevant to what I was asking and felt I was going round in circles . And like I said I was reading and thinking fair enough that's your opinion but that's not answered my question and as for my attitude Maybe I've come across badly and I apologise but again I was looking for answers and was just going round in circles .


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok many thanks


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Dobbo70 said:


> I appreciate the reply many thanks just got frustrated as I was only getting people saying about things that wasn't relevant to what I was asking and felt I was going round in circles . And like I said I was reading and thinking fair enough that's your opinion but that's not answered my question and as for my attitude Maybe I've come across badly and I apologise but again I was looking for answers and was just going round in circles .



That should help  

I see your question has been answered


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok many thanks I appreciate all the help


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Dobbo70 said:


> I have answered all replies with sensitivity all I asked was about my qualifications being recognised was all no one had an answer that I could see I know it's not going to be easy just wanted some advice if I wanted to work there and qualifications . I appreciate all replies but if I couldn't answer someone's question that they asked I'd probably either not answer or give a name of someone who did


And had it occurred to you that some questions do not have simple "yes / no" answers and that you may have to put in a bit more effort than simply asking in an internet forum?

Sorry to not have served your future to you on a plate.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Dobbo70 said:


> Again another waste of time post to what I asked a question for . And that's your choice who you choose . This will be my last time I look here what a waste of time it was . All have opinions but no answers to the question I posted ?????


Your attitude stinks. This is a discussion forum, not a place to use other people to do your research for you. If you're so clever and your time is so precious that you don't want to 'waste' it here, why don't you ring up the relevant authorities in Spain and ask them your question?


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Again I have apologised for what may seem me being insensitive or ungrateful I wasn't I just felt like I was getting opinions and no advice or answers. Again I apologise if I've caused any offence to anyone


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

I wasn't looking for anyone to sort my future out I was just looking for a piece of advice if anybody could help me out I'm not lazy I just wanted to know if any body had any ideas if they had done it before so could maybe make the transition smoother is all . And as for me being clever I never said I was


----------



## Dobbo70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes it did occur to me as I did look and some sites say they are transferable and others say that they are not so that's were I got confused and so came on here for some clarity which you have assisted me with


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

since the asked question has indeed been answered as well as it is ever likely to be answered here

:closed_2:


----------

